# futterfarben



## feederpro (8. August 2010)

für was sind eigentlich die ganzen futterfarben, die es jetzt überall zu kaufen gibt? und für welche fische sind diese farben(rot schwarz weiß) gedacht?                          

besten dank im voraus#6


----------



## DerStipper (8. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Die Färben das Futter in die gewünschte Farbe und machen eine gleichfarbige Wolke im Wasser.
Die Futterfarbe ändert man je nach Gewässeruntergrund oder der gewünschten Farbwolke.
Kleine Fische scheuen helle Futterteppiche da sie dort von Räubern besser wahrgenommen werden.
Man könnte also mit hellerem Futter selektiver auf größere Fische angeln. Ob dies allerdings auch eine Scheuchwirkung auf große Brasse, Barben oder Karpfen hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich selten helles Futter nutze.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## feederpro (8. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

welche farbe(n) benützt du?


----------



## DerStipper (8. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Schwarz, dunkel Rot, hell Rot und dunkel Braun

wobei seitdem ich vermehrt mit Lehm und Erde angle, benutze ich das nicht mehr so viel. Wenn ich allerdings ohne Lehm und Erde fische habe ich sehr oft Schwarz oder ein Rot drin. Braun eher seltener.


----------



## feederpro (8. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

welche fische fängst du damit?


----------



## DerStipper (8. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Wie gesagt kommt nicht zwangsläufig auf die Farbe an sondern eher auf die Zusammensetzung des Futters.

Ich kann mit einem Futter in Rot Rotauge, Barben, Karpfen, Döbel und Brassen fangen. Genauso wie mit Schwarzem oder Grünem oder was weiß ich.


----------



## feederpro (9. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Und welche futterzusammenstellung hast du???#c

Ich habe da noch ein problemchen und zwar war ich letztes mal beim feedern und mein Futterkorb hing immer fest und riss dann letztendlich ab (waren bestimmt 5 Futterkörbe mit Wirbel und Haken)
Wie kann ich dass verhindern???


----------



## nerdwuermle (9. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

ein feederpro stellt aber nich solche fragen^^. hänger kannst du fast nur mit nem standortwechsel verhindern. kannst dir auch ne laufperle mit wirbel und max.10cm langem stück mono+futterkorb auf die hauptschnur ziehen; hat den vorteil, dass nur der futterkorb abreißt.


----------



## feederpro (10. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

dann verdrehen sich aber wieder Vorfach und futterkorb oder? 


ps   wie kann man da denn selbstgezeichnetes von paint einfügen dass es andere sehen können


----------



## Dunraven (10. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Mit Grafik einfügen sollte es wohl gehen.
Und damit Futterkörbe nicht abreißen macht man nach dem ersten Wurf ja einen Bodentest. Langsam einkurbeln damit der Futterkorb über den Boden schleift und man fühlen kann ob da Hindernisse sind. Hängt man dann das erte Mal fest sucht man einen anderen platz, z.B. weiter raus oder näher ran. Andere Möglichkeit sind Plastikfutterkörbe. Die haben ja weniger Löcher und damit mehr Auftrieb, die heben also schneller vom Boden ab und produzieren auch weniger Hänger.


----------



## feederpro (10. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

das grafik einfügen funktioniert nicht. habs einfach nicht drauf.
aber danke für den tipp mit plastikfutterkörbe#6

wenn ich die grafik einfügen will sieht das so aus:


----------



## atzelupe (10. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

hi


du musst das bild erst bei einem anbieter hochloaden wie zb imagehack und dann bekommst du von imagehack nen link deines fotos und den packste denn da rein ;-)


----------



## atzelupe (10. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

oder du klickst auf antworten und gehst weiter nach unten , dann steht da : anhänge verwalten 
da kannste das bild direkt hochladen


----------



## Dunraven (10. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*



feederpro schrieb:


> aber danke für den tipp mit plastikfutterkörbe#6



Auch wichtig das mit dem Boden erstaten um eben zu testen ist da Schlamm wo der korb einsinkt, oder ist da der feste Boden denn man sucht. Ist da Kraut und der Köder verschwindet da drin oder hat man eine kleine Kante gefunden wo sich natürlich Futter sammelt und die Fische stehen. 
Und Plastik funktioniert in Strömung natürlich nicht so toll weil es auch mehr Angriffsfläche für die Strömung bietet, also mehr Gewicht braucht. Ist ja klar, was mehr Auftrieb macht bietet mehr Angriffsfläche.


----------



## feederpro (12. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

DANKE LEUTE

jetzt funktionierts!
könntet ihr euch vorstellen mit folgender montage zu fischen?
Ich hab sie noch nie ausprobiert.
Wenn möglich schreibt mir verbesserungsvorschläge oder was gut ist.


----------



## DerStipper (12. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Die Schlaufenmontage ist bei den meisten die Standardmontage und warscheinlich die am meisten verbreitete.
Also ja kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (12. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Aber warum eine erste und zweite Schlaufe?

Das eine ist doch der gedrehte Seitenarm und dann gibt es nurnoch die Hauptschlaufe auf der der Futterkorb läuft oder?


----------



## DerStipper (12. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Also die 2. Schlaufe sollte gezwirbelt werden und dient als Abstandhalter.

@feederpro
Achte darauf, dass die Seite der Schlaufe in der der Futterkorb laufen soll deutlich durchhängt. Den Wirbel kannst du auch getrost weglassen und einfach eine Loop-to-Loop Verbindung machen. Ist billiger und besser.


----------



## feederpro (12. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Danke 
aber sollte die zweite schlaufe etwa so aussehen?


----------



## Dunraven (12. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Genau, das ist der Grund warum ich auch nicht mit der ersten fischen würde. 
Der Vorteil ist ja gerade das sie durchhängt und der Biß angezeigt wird bevor das Gewicht vom Korb gespürt wird.
Meine Montage hänge ich mal an. Statt dem Doppelacktknoten am Ende kann man auch einen Mikrowirbel nehmen, aber mir reicht meist der Knoten. Darüber schlaufe ich das Vorfach dann. Den Futterkorb hänge ich mit einem Doppelkarabiner ein, denn dann kann ich ihn jederzeit abnehmen für den Transport und um Spitzen zu wechseln. Bindet man ihn (oder einen normalen Karabiner)  ein muss man dafür ja alles abscheiden.

Die Schnur auf der der Futterkorb läuft ist auch anpassbar. Dann nimmst Du eben je nach Situation eine dünnere oder dickere Schnur damit da die Sollbruchstelle ist oder damit die Belastung durch das Korbgewicht/Muscheln/ect. besser abgefangen wird. Aber bei uns binde ich erst eine ca. 40cm lange Schlaufe aus der Hauptschnur, nehme dann nochmal so 10cm weg, so das die beiden Seiten unterschiedlich lang sind, und binde noch eine Schlaufe die ich dann aufschneide damit ich das letzte Stück Schnur habe an welchem ich das Vorfach anschlaufe.


----------



## Jack2jack (12. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Jup genau so mache ich es auch, packe nur noch ein Posengummi über den oberen Schlaufenknoten dann kann sich da nichts verfangen.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## feederpro (13. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

*danke*


----------



## feederpro (13. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ist jemand von euch Karpfenangler? naja egal!
Weil beim Karpfenangeln gibt es das "lead-clip" das ja verhindern soll dass der Karpfen das Blei mit sich rumschleppen. 
Also wenn der karpfen mit dem Blei z.B. an einem Stein hängt das das Blei "ausschlitzt".

Jetzt wenn man das lead-clip umdreht, könnte es doch funktionieren das nur der futterkorb hängen bleibt ODER?

Hier mal ein Bild vom lead-clip:


----------



## Dunraven (13. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Habe vom Karpfenangeln keine Ahnung aber ist das nicht dafür das das man eine Selbsthakmontage fischt, das Blei also fest sitzen würde? Beim Futterkorb in der Schlaufe läuft es aber ja frei, der Karpfen zieht also die Schnur einfach ab. Warum also sowas nutzen? Abgesehen davon sagte ich ja schon die Schlaufe unten notfalls etwas dünner als die Hauptschnur und schon reißt sie zuerst und der Korb ist frei.


----------



## feederpro (13. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

So soll es funktionieren:


----------



## feederpro (15. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Also würde das funktionieren?


----------



## kaic (15. August 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Es gibt die Safety Rigs ja nicht nur als feste Selbsthakmontage   sondern auch als Running Rig. Das sollte zum Feedern ganz gut geeignet sein. Ich habe es noch nicht probiert. Versuchs doch einfach mal und schreib hier was dabei rausgekommen ist. Grüße KAI


----------



## feederpro (13. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Unser Dorf hat im Frühling ein Wettfischen und ich brauche das perfekte Fischfutter. Der Weiher ist meist klar, der Grund besteht aus Kies oder Schlamm und der Weiher ist ca. 2,50 - 3,50m tief.

Jetzt hab ich einige Fragen:

-Welche Futterfarbe ist bei dieser Situation am besten? rot?

-Welche Partikel soll ich hineinmischen? würmer maden castern mais?

-Welches Basismehl soll ich verwenden?

-Welches Aroma soll ich benützen?

Wäre nett von euch wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet
Danke#h


----------



## DerStipper (13. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Da hilft nur testen, testen, testen so wie es jeder machen muss.

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2008/Futtermehle.php


----------



## Dunraven (13. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*



feederpro schrieb:


> Unser Dorf hat im Frühling ein Wettfischen und ich brauche das perfekte Fischfutter. Der Weiher ist meist klar, der Grund besteht aus Kies oder Schlamm und der Weiher ist ca. 2,50 - 3,50m tief.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich einige Fragen:
> 
> -Welche Futterfarbe ist bei dieser Situation am besten? rot?



Wenn es recht klar ist eher dunkle Farben. Wenn Du vor allem dicke Fische willst evt. auch hellere, aber bei Masse eher was dunkles. Wie aber schon gesagt wurde, das musst Du testen.



feederpro schrieb:


> -Welche Partikel soll ich hineinmischen? würmer maden castern mais?



Caster und Maden/Pinkies. Aber sehr wenig, denn Frühling bedeutet meist noch kalt = wenig Hunger und schnell gesättigt. Außerdem kommt das auch wieder auf die Fische im Gewässer an. Wurm/Mais würde ich nicht nehmen. Das sättigt zu schnell. Ist eher was für den Sommer auf dicke Brassen, wenn die richtig Hunger haben. Und auch da ist man normal vorsichtig. Daher rate ich hier zur selben Prozedur, bevor Du den Platz damit überfütterst erst abwarten bis große Fische da sind. DANN können geschnittene Würmer/Mais mit rein um die bei Laune zu halten. Außerdem ist bei geschnittenen Würmern die Gefahr groß das sie Barsche anlocken, und die willst Du ja nicht. Läuft gar nichts sind sie einen Versuch wert um evt. Brassen anzulocken oder auch Barsche, aber nicht gleich von Anfang an.[/QUOTE]



feederpro schrieb:


> -Welches Basismehl soll ich verwenden?
> 
> -Welches Aroma soll ich benützen?
> 
> ...



Ich nehme immer ein Basisfertigfutter. Aber hier gilt auch wieder Frühling = oft noch kalt = weniger sättigend und eher dunkler wählen. Aroma würde ich nicht zu süß wählen, denn die sind oft mehr was für den Sommer. Karamell, Spekulatius, Bittermandel, Vanille, sind einen versuch wert. Allgemein kannst Du mit den Klassikern Vanille und Karamell eher selten etwas falsch machen, die sind schon so lange bewährt. Aber auch hier gilt wieder testen, testen, testen was bei DIR läuft, denn das ist immer mal wieder unterschiedlich zwischen Gewässern. 

Und nächstes Mal sind mehr Infos schon wichtig, denn es ist schwer was zu schreiben wenn man nicht weiß ob man in dem Gewässer 3 Kg Brassen, 400g Rotaugen, 50g Rotaugen, 100g Güstern oder gar Barsche fangen muss um sein gewicht zu bekommen (wenn es überhaupt um Gewicht geht). Ich hoffe Du verstehst das es da dann doch gewaltige Unterschiede gibt, vor allem wenn Du bedenkst welche Mengen die jeweils verdrücken bis sie überfüttert sind.


----------



## feederpro (14. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Danke für die ausführlichen Einträge:m

Als es geht entweder um Gewicht des schwersten Fisches oder um Größe des längsten Fisches.
Die ersten Plätze sind meist  Brachsen (ca. 45 - 75cm), Karauschen (ca. 25 - 40cm) und Giebeln (ca. 25cm). 

Aber vorletztes jahr gings gar nicht gut da warn fast alle fische Rotaugen und Rotfedern und manche hatten sogar gar nix.

Und letztes Jahr fingen die ersten 5 Fischer Brassen ( 2 - 0,8kg) und die anderen auch nur rotaugen und rotfedern. Ich vermute aber das die ersten angefüttert haben weil nur die eine Seite Brachsen fing und die alle ca. an der gleichen stelle geangelt habn.

Wobei ich schon wieder bei den nächsten Fragen wäre:

- Bringt anfüttern etwas? (wenn ja, wie viel, wie oft?)

- Stippen oder Feedern?


----------



## Marco 82 (14. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ich verusuchs mal...

"Bringt Anfüttern etwas?

Meiner Erfahrung nach, bringt füttern an einem "schlechten Platz" kein deutlich besseres Fangergebnis. Unter einem "schlechten Platz" verstehe ich schlicht und einfach, einen an dem sich ohnehin  keine Fische aufhalten.
Meißtens sind das Freiwasserflächen, die weder Deckung noch Nahrung für die Fische bieten.
Weiterhin spielen aber auch Jahreszeit/Wassertemperatur, Fischart und Gewässertyp eine Rolle, bezüglich der Wirksamkeit von Futterstellen.
Je Wärmer es ist, desto mehr Nahrung nehmen die Fische auf, desto aktiver suchen sie nach Nahrung, umso größer ist die Chance, dass sie einen angelegten Futterplatz finden.
In Gewässern die über ein reichliches, natürliches Nahrungsangebot verfügen, ist es umso schwerer einen Fisch an einen künstlich angelegten Futterplatz zu locken.

Wenn möglich, gilt es zuerst die Standorte der Fische zu finden und dann eine Futterstelle anzulegen, die die Fische A) am Platz hält und B) Futterneid auslöst bzw. die Fische zum Fressen animiert.

"Wie viel, wie oft?"

Im Fließgewässser ist es kaum möglich zu über füttern, außer vieleicht in kleinen Bächen.
In stehenden Gewässern richtet sich Art, Menge sowie Nährgehalt des Futters wieder nach der zu beangelnden Fischart in Abhängigkeit von der Jahreszeit/Wassertemperatur.
Was das genau für dein Gewässer bedeutet, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

"Stippen oder Feedern?"

Also Grudsätlich liegen die Stärken der Stippe (Tele) darin, dass du in kurzer Zeit viel Kleinfisch fangen kannst (Speedfischen).
Der Nachteil liegt auf der Hand, die begrenzte Reichweite, ist besonders von Bedeutung, wenn du auf Distanz fischen musst, um die Fische zu erreichen.

Die Steckruten spielen ihren Vorteil im Fließgewässer aus (verkürztes Fischen).

Das Feederangeln hat seine Vorzüge im Fluss- und Distanzangeln. Nachteile gibt es in vekrauteten und schlammigen Gewässern.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dunraven (14. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ok, das gibt ja schon einige Hinweise.
Ich komme mal zur Theorie (wie gesagt Ausnahmen gibt es immer und evt. erwischt Du einen Tag wo es so ist, oder das ganze Gewässer weicht davon ab, daher testen und probieren).

Theorie Nr. 1: Im Frühjahr sind die Stellen gut wo der Wind drauf weht. Der Wind treibt das warme Oberflächenwasser (das wird ja von der Sonne zuerst erwärmt) aufs Ufer und drückt es dort runter, so das es dort auch tiefer wärmer ist. Der Theorie nach sollten die Fische das wärmere Wasser bevorzugen, zudem treibt der Wind auch Nahrung mit rein und das Wasser ist Sauerstoffhaltig. 

Theorie Nr. 2: Flaches Wasser erwärmt sich schneller als tiefe Stellen. Ohne Wind kann es einen versuch wert sein in Bereichen die sich leichter erwärmen. 

Aber beides hängt eben davon ab das es auch Sonne gibt die das Wasser erwärmt. 

Theorie Nr. 3: Helles Futter wird von kleinen Fischen gemieden. Da sie sich vom hellen Futter gut abheben sollen sie eher Angst vor solchen Stellen haben, während große Fische da weniger Furcht haben da sie weniger Feinde (Vögel/Raubfische)  haben die sie gegen den hellen Futterteppich besser sehen. Aber gerade im Winter/Frühjahr, mit dem klaren Wasser, können auch mal große Fische scheuer sein, vor allem wenn der See gut befischt ist. Mit dunklerem Futter bist Du also auf der sicheren Seite, helles kann gut klappen aber auch ein Reinfall werden.

Theorie Nr. 4: Ich würde die Feederrute nehmen. Stippen ist wirklich für Masse gedacht, kann aber auch dicke Brassen bringen. Mit der Feeder bist Du aber flexibler, gerade wenn die doch tiefer stehen. 

Mein Tipp dazu: Suche Dir mit der Feederrute eine Kante im tieferen Wasser. Lege da einen Futterplatz an den Du befischt.
Suche Dir aber auch mit der Stippe einen Platz und lege da Futterplatz Nr. 2 an. So kannst Du dann optimal fischen. Erst ein wenig Futter auf den Kopfrutenplatz, dann mit Futterkorb die Feederstelle befischen. Tut sich da nichts es mit Kopfrute versuchen und immer wieder wechseln wenn so nach 10-15 Min. nichts geht. Damit befischt Du dann ja normal einen flachen und einen tieferen Platz, und hast die optimale Chancen, eben weil der Kopfrutenplatz eher flach und der Feederplatz eher tief ist. Egal wo die dann stehen, Du wirst es zwangsläufig merken wenn Du dann die Fische auf einer der Bahnen hast.


----------



## feederpro (15. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Danke
hier eine karte


----------



## Marco 82 (15. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Du planst ja wirklich generalstabsmäßig, find ich gut...

Müsstest nur noch eine Stelle finden von der du Stippen und Feedern kannst, wenn du Dunravens Vorschlag folgen willst 2 Plätze zu beangeln, einen mit Stippe und einen mit der Feederrute.
Dann müsstest vom Flachwasserbereich aus angeln, um zu stippen und von dort aus eine Strecke finden, die du mit der Feederrute beangeln kannst, ohne das Kraut zu kreuzen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dunraven (15. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Denke ich auch.
Das wäre wohl am erfolgversprechendsten, denn da hast Du ja alles was man will. Flachwasser mit Kante zum tiefen. Die Kante ist ein super Platz, Flachwasser kannst Du auch versuchen. Dazu die Seerosen an deren Rand super Plätze sind. Da passt alles. Auf Höher von 30 cm sieht es interessant aus. ich würde den tieferen Bereich vom Flachwasser nehmen oder gar die Kante wenn die Stippe dahin kommt. Die Feeder dann an die Kante (wenn die Stippe nicht hin kommt) oder eben neben die Seerosen im tiefen. Da wären dann evt. sogar drei Plätze interessant.  Nr. 1 im 75-100cm Bereich, Nr. 2 an der Kante (wenn Stippe sie erreicht) und Nr. 3. im tiefen an den Pflanzen. Am meisten Erfolg vermute ich bei 2 oder 3, wobei man es schwer sagen kann, hängt vom Wetter ab. Bei Wärme bringt 1 sicher auch Fisch, evt. sogar deutlich mehr wie die im tiefen. Musst Du eben probieren.


----------



## feederpro (15. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Danke leute#6

Ich denke ich muss da erst mal bis Frühling warten und auf wetter und Wasserstand achten. Den Rest muss ich ausprobieren.

|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (15. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Das ist die sicherste Sache, ABER wenn Du Zeit hast würde ich folgendes machen. Jetzt da mal den Platz probieren und die Kante suchen bzw. Löcher. Schön loten und im tiefen an der Kante füttern. Dann hast Du schon einen Überblick über den Platz, was es da so gibt, evt. auch welches Futter jetzt Erfolg hat und welche Farbe jetzt besser ist. Ich denke an der Kante (im tieferen Teil der Kante) und in Löchern sollte sich Futter sammeln und jetzt auch Fisch sein. Und auch wenn es im Frühling anders sein kann, so hast Du dann einen Anhaltspunkt was futtermäßig in welcher Farbe zuerst probiert werden sollte, eben weil es jetzt erfolgreich war. Es muss dann im Frühjahr, mit vermutlich besserer Sicht (weil die Algen, ect. im Wasser noch fehlen, die es sonst trüben), auch gut sein, aber besser als dann ohne Erfahrung einfach raten zu müssen womit Du anfangen solltest.


----------



## feederpro (17. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Das einzige Problem ist, dass dies ein Privatweiher ist und da nicht angeln darf (außer das wettfischen). Ich muss es also Über Jahre ausprobieren. Aber das mit dem Loten ist gut, Weil wenn man einen vielversprechenden Platz hat, dann fängt man denk ich auch mit "nicht dem besten" futter. Und ich denke wenn man dunkles futter benützt ist man am sichersten.

Ich hab hier noch durch die Infos von der Champions Team - Seite ein Futter zusammengestellt (für Brassen und große Rotaugen) und es wäre toll wenn ihr schreiben würdet ob es wenigstens vom Grundbau gut ist:

       Brotmehl hell:  30 %
      Schokobiskuit:  10 %
Pfefferkuchenmehl:  15 %
      Babycornmehl:  10 %
  Johannisbrotmehl: 15 %
        Erdnussmehl: 7,5 %
          Leinsamen:  7,5 %
   Gerösteter Hanf:  5 %

#6


----------



## Marco 82 (17. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ich bin kein Futtertheoretiker und verwende meißt Fertigfuttermischungen, die ich dann mit Einzelfuttermitteln verfeinere und das auch nicht immer, habe also noch nie "eigenes Futter" kreiert.
Daher kann ich nicht wirlklich eine Aussage über Eigenschaften dieser Zusammenstellung als Ganzes liefern. Ich will mir auch nicht anmaßen eine Futtermischung vom Champions-Team zu kritisieren. Aber...

Ein paar Gedanken von mir:

Mit Brotmehl als Basis machst du bestimmt nichts verkehrt.Brot/Brötchen, ob gemahlen oder als Teig, werden von keinem Fisch verschmäht.
Dazu kommt das das Brotmehl so eine schlabberige, schlotzige Konsistenz bekommt, wenn es sich vollsaugt, dass mögen die Fische irgendwie.
Schokobiskuit hat einen sehr hohen Nährgehalt (Zucker+Fett) und zudem eine starke Bindekraft ist aber auch Geschmacksträger (stark sättigend).
Für Pfefferkuchenmehl gilt das Gleiche, wie für Schokobisquit.
Babycornmehl ist so eine Art Maismehl, glaube ich, hat eher eine mittlere Bindekraft, je nach dem, wie fein es gemahlen ist.
Johannebortmehl habe ich noch nie einzeln benutzt, kann ich nichts zu sagen.
Erdnussmehl ist sehr ölig/fettig und daher ein guter Geschmacksträger, ob das im kalten Wasser (Frühjahr) zur Geltung kommt? Eher nicht.
Leinsamen und Hanfkörner (geröstet) bilden den Partikelanteil, ich verwende lieber gekochten Hanf und davon mehr als 5%, eher 20%, vorallem Rotaugen mögen den.

Ende der Futteranalyse.

Mir scheint das Futter für den Frühling ein bisschen zu Nahrhaft (jede Komponente ist sättigend), ich denke man könnte mindestens auf einen der 3 Gechmacksträger (Bisquit, Pfefferkuchen, Erdnussmehl) verzichten.
Zudem würde ich Maden als Lebendfutteranteil hinzufügen max. 1/4 l auf 1kg Futter.
Außerdem würde ich eine Wolkenbildende Substanz hinzufügen, die nicht sättigt und lange im Wasser steht, z.B. "Terre de Surface" von Sensas (Ich will keine Werbung machen, aber das
Zeug ist wirklich gut).

Übrigens, wenn du du dir schon soviel Mühe gibst, könntest du auch zwei verschiedene Sorten Futter mischen (Stipp.- und Feederfutter).

Gruß Marco


----------



## feederpro (17. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Danke 
stipp und feederfutter wollte ich machen.
aber ich dachte dass ich fürs feederfutter keine wolkenmachenden mehle brauche da es ja am grund liegt.

Könntest du bitte mal mein futter überarbeiten aber mit den selben zutaten die ich zuvor aufgeschrieben habe (bis auf die die du denkst das sie nicht so gut wären) ???

wäre echt gut

Außerdem wie viel futter brauche ich überhaubt ??? (wir angeln gerade mal 4 Stunden)


----------



## Marco 82 (17. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

"Terre de Surface" ist kein Mehl, sondern eine leichte "Erde", wenig bindend, sie macht kaum Klumpen und bildet eine Wolke, die sehr lange im Wasser "schwebt".
Der Korb liegt zwar am Grund, dass heißt aber nicht, dass keine Wolke erwünscht ist, ganz im Gegenteil, nur so entfalten sich Geruch.- und Geschmacksstoffe (Schwebeteilchen) optimal.
Wobei schwere Bestandteile natürlich am Grund bleiben, z.B. Partikel.
Feederfutter darf besonders in stehenden Gewässern auf keinen Fall zu nass sein, oder gar verklumpen, darf also keine hohe Bindekraft haben.
Das Futter soll sich "von alleine" lösen, und nicht im Korb hängen bleiben.

Ich kann dir aus deinen Einzeilfuttermitteln kein Rezept zusammenstellen (es überarbeiten), da ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Herstellung eines gebrauchsfertigen Futters habe.
Wie gesagt, ich nutze Fertigfuttermittel, denen ich dann Einzelfuttermittel zusätze, mehr nicht.

Um ein Futter mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften selbst herzustellen, muss man die Eigenschaften und Mischverhältnisse der Einzelfuttermittel kennen und beachten - ziemlich schwierig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tips und Rezepte findest du bestimmt im Netz und im Board. Da ist bestimmt für jede Jahreszeit, Fischart und Gewässertyp was dabei.

Die Menge kann ich dir auch nicht genau angeben,
hängt vom Wetter/Wassertemperatur, Fischvorkommen und Nährgehalt des Futters ab.
Musst auch berücksichtigen, dass du 2 Stellen + eventuelle Ausweichstelle anfüttern musst.

Kannst ja ne größere Menge mischen und dann nach bedarf füttern.

Gruß Marco


----------



## feederpro (17. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ich denke mit einer Schlaufenmontage sollte ich richtig liegen oder???


----------



## Marco 82 (17. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ja,ich dachte, dass wäre schon geklärt - Post #19/20.


----------



## feederpro (19. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Entschuldigung ich dachte ja nur ob es im stillwasser vielleicht anders ist als in der Strömung


----------



## Marco 82 (19. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Die Futterkorbmontagen (Schlaufe, Freilaufend-mit/ohne AT-Boom) funktionieren sowohl in Fließ.-, als auch in stehenden Gewässern.

Der entscheidende Unterschied besteht in der Wahl des Futterkorbs.
Im stehenden Gewässer sollte der Korb eine möglichst Große Maschenweite haben, z.B. 4*4 mm.
Die Bebleiung sollte so gering wie möglich ausfallen, eventuell entfallen.
Der Korb sollte nur soviel wiegen, wie nötig um auf die gewünschte Distanz zu kommen, jedes zusätzliche Gewicht kann zum Versacken des Korbes im Schlamm führen.
Das Gesamtgewicht des Korbes kannst du auch über das Volumen des Korbs bestimmen, je kleiner, desto leichter.

Was optimal für das Gewässer ist, müsstest du an einem ähnlichen Gewässer ausprobieren.

Gruß Marco


----------



## feederpro (20. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ich hab aber das problem, dass ich eine 0,22 monofilschnur dran hab und nicht weiß ob ich zum beispiel die schnur bei einem 10g futterkorb spannen kann.|kopfkrat

kanst du mir was dazu sagen?


----------



## Marco 82 (20. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Eine Spannung wie beim Flitzebogen wirst du damit nicht erreichen, ist aber auch nicht nötig.
Du spannst die Schnur nur soweit, bis die Spitze sich leicht neigt, das reicht für die Bissanzeige, eventuel nochmal nachspannen, fertig.
Das die Schnur leicht durchhängt lässt sich kaum vermeiden, bei einem 10g Korb.
Die Spitze natürlich so leicht wie möglich wählen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## feederpro (21. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

könnte ich auch ein bleigewicht von 20 oder 30 gramm nehmen?


----------



## DerStipper (21. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*



Marco 82 schrieb:


> Mir scheint das Futter für den Frühling ein bisschen zu Nahrhaft (jede Komponente ist sättigend), ich denke man könnte mindestens auf einen der 3 Gechmacksträger (Bisquit, Pfefferkuchen, Erdnussmehl) verzichten.
> Zudem würde ich Maden als Lebendfutteranteil hinzufügen max. 1/4 l auf 1kg Futter.



Würde auch Erdnuss aus der Mischung verbannen. Im Teich ist Maismehl immer gut. Da kann dann auch mal mehr drin sein. Also vielleicht Erdnussmehl und Pfefferkuchen weglassen und die Anteile von Hanf und Maismehl erhöhen. Auch würde ich zum Hanfmehl noch gequetschen oder gehackten Hanf ins Futter machen. Samen sind immer gut.
Du solltest im Stillwasser besonders darauf achten, dass dein Futter nicht zu stark bindet. Alleine aus dem Grund würde ich schon Pfefferkuchen- und Erdnussmehl weglassen.

Zu den Lebendködern im Futter.
Erstmal nur ne Handvoll Maden rein. Wenn fische am Platz sind kannst du immernoch mehr rein machen und die Fische am Anfang werden auch nicht zu satt. Am besten nimmst du dir 1l Maden 0,5-1l Caster und 0,5-1l kleine-mittelgroße Würmer mit. Wenn die Brassen am Platz sind auch mal einfach viele Caster und geschnittene Würmer in die Futterballen packen. Aber erst dann. Auch gekochter Hanf als Hakenköder dabei zu haben ist immer eine gute Sache. Gibts mittlerweile von mehreren Herstellern Hakenfertig zu kaufen. Alternativ zu Raifeisen Sack Hanf kaufen und selber kochen und quellen lassen. Das Koch- und Quellwasser ist dann auch super zum Anmischen von deinem Futter.
Wegen der Menge vom Futter ist ja meistens eine Beschränkung. Wirst du dann denke ich mal auf der Ausschreibung finden.
Es gilt halt lieber mehr dabei haben und wieder was mitnehmen als zu wenig dabei haben und die letzten 2h nurnoch mit Glück fische bekommen.

Also beim Stippen brauche ich im langsamen Fluss so 5-7l in 3-5h. Beim Feedern in 3-5h so 3-6l beides ohne die Lebendköder. Im See ist es warscheinlich weniger. Am besten besorgst du dir auch ein schön feines Sieb. Maschenweite 3x3 oder 4x4mm. Dann arbeitet dein Futter unterwasser gut.

Klar kannst du auch einen 20 oder 30g Korb fischen. Die Frage ist dabei nur der Sinn. Umso mehr Blei umso lauter das Klatschen an der Oberfläche. Im Sommer und Spätsommer oft der Hit im Frühjahr eher negativ. Würde mich dann eher nach einer passenden 0,25-0,75oz Spitze für deine Rute umschauen. Zammataro hat Allroundspitzen soweit ich weiß und Browning bietet sowas auch an. Wenn die nicht richtig passen und nur wenig zum passen fehlt hilft sehr feines Schleifpapier die Spitze anzupassen.


----------



## Dunraven (21. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Also im See reichen die Futtermengen für 2-3 mal angeln. Du kannst mit 1-1,5 Kg Gesamtfutter rechnen bei 4 Stunden feedern. Das sind 2-3 Liter. Die habe ich auch meist dabei und zwar für 2 Feederruten, wobei ich auch häufig auswerfe, meist so alle 5 Min. Selbst wenn meine dritte Rute eine Posenrute nebenbei ist brauche ich selten mehr wie 3 Liter im Stillwasser. Und auch die Mengen an Lebendköder finde ich stark übertrieben. Es ist Frühjahr und vermutlich noch kalt. Da sollte man sie nicht übersättigen. Dabei haben kann man die Mengen ja, aber einsetzen würde ich erstmal recht wenig.


----------



## DerStipper (21. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Dabei haben kann man die Mengen ja, aber einsetzen würde ich erstmal recht wenig.



Genau das meine ich ja. Man kann jetzt nicht sagen was am besetn ist. Kann sein, dass ende März noch Schnee liegt wie dieses Jahr z.B., können aber auch schon 15-20°C sein.


----------



## Marco 82 (21. September 2010)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ich denke, die Futtermengenangaben von Dunraven sind sehr gut gewählt, bei uns (Hegefischen) ist es z.B. so, dass es eine Futtermittelbegrenzung gibt: 1kg für stehende Gewässer; 2kg für Fließgewässer (lächerlich!) - allerdings ist auch nur eine Rute erlaubt, Grundruten sind nicht gestattet.

Um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie viel Futter man wirklich braucht, empfiehlt es sich zu beobachten, 1-2 Wochen vorher schon einmal rausfahren und gucken, testen wie es mit der Fischaktivität aussieht.
Ist keine Aktivität zu beobachten und beißen sie nur zögerlich, sollte man Menge/Nährgehalt so gering wie möglich halten.
Der Nährgehalt einer Futtermischung lässt sich z.B. durch Hinzufügen von *Angel*erde reduzieren, dass Mischverhältnis kann bis max. 1:1 betragen - testen. Die Lockwirkung wird dadurch nicht negativ beeinflusst.
Bei der Auswahl der Erde bitte darauf achten, dass sie für stehende Gewässer geeignet ist (geringe Bindung).
Bei solch erdigem Futter kann man den Lebendfuttermittelanteil relativ hoch halten, daher der von mir angegebene Wert von max. 1/4l pro kg Futter (trocken, hatte ich nicht dazugeschrieben).
Ich muss Dunraven und DerStipper rechtgeben und mich korregieren, dass bei "normalem" Futter eine Handvoll Maden pro kg ausreichend ist.

Gruß Marco


----------



## filli21 (1. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*

Hallo,

ich krame den Thread mal wieder raus weil ich ein Problem habe.

Wir waren letztens angeln und ich hatte eine helle Futtermischung. Da es ja sehr kalt war und ich das Futter dunkler haben wollte habe ich die Futterfarbe(Pulver) schwarz von Zammataro drunter gemischt. Das Futter im Eimer sah auch sehr dunkel aus aber wenn es im Wasser war wurde es mehr zu einem grau!? Ist das normal das sich die Farbe nicht so hält? Oder ist diese Sorte einfach nicht gut? 

Gruß filli


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (2. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*

Hm vielleicht bleichen die Partikel etwas aus im Wasser? Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wollte mir auch mal Farbe zulegen.


----------



## filli21 (2. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*

Weiss auch nicht, scheint so. Also ich hatte sehr helles Grundfutter, dann mit der Farbe war es fast schwarz und als ich es mal am Ufer ins Wasser warf war so gut wie nix mehr von der Farbe zu sehen.


----------



## Udo561 (2. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*



feederpro schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch ein problemchen und zwar war ich letztes mal beim feedern und mein Futterkorb hing immer fest und riss dann letztendlich ab (waren bestimmt 5 Futterkörbe mit Wirbel und Haken)
> Wie kann ich dass verhindern???



Hi,
versuch es mal mit einem Preston flat , damit hat man so gut wie keine Hänger.
Dies Dinger bieten da weniger Angriffsfläche an denen sie ich aufhängen könnten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*



filli21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich krame den Thread mal wieder raus weil ich ein Problem habe.
> 
> ...


 
Nehme den Futterfärber von v.d.Eynde, der ist super und günstig!


----------



## Dunraven (2. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*

Ist doch logisch das auch Futterfarbe sich wieder etwas raus wäscht. Du gibst da ein Pulver zum Futter und dieses Pulver kann auch wieder raus gespült werden. Das Ziel ist aber ja trotzdem erreicht, das Futter ist dunkler.

Eine gute und günstige Lösung ist btw. im Fließenlegergeschäft - Eisenoxyd schwarz kaufen und zum färben nutzen.


----------



## gründler (2. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*

Moin

Wer die Szene die letzten Monate begleitet hat,durfte gelesen haben das es 1-2-3 Händler Firmen......gibt,die diesen Problem entgegenwirken.

Es gibt schon Futter wo sich die farbe nicht mehr rauswäscht,dieses futter wird in einem spezi.Verfahren mit der farbe verbunden in dem man die farbe ins futter einbrennt.

Dann kommt jetzt zur Stippermesse (was man so hört...) einige neue Färber die anders aufgebaut sind als die alten,und diese sollen sich auch mehr oder weniger nicht mehr auswaschen(noch nicht gesehen getestet wird aber noch getan).

Zum futter wo die farbe eingebrannt wurde,kann ich sagen stimmt,bleibt so und wäscht nicht aus auch nach mehreren std.unter Wasser ist die farbe noch genauso wie beim anrühren an der Luft.

lg|wavey:


----------



## filli21 (2. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*

@ Dunraven

Nee ist es nicht, das Futter war genau so hell wie vorher, oder eher gräulich aber nicht wesentlich dunkler.
Für mich war es nicht logisch, dachte Futterfarbe wäre zum färben da, wenn sich die Partikel im Wasser wieder lösen kann ich es mir ja auch schenken. Ich glaube von Zammataro das ist Eisenoxyd. 

MfG


----------



## Dunraven (2. März 2011)

*AW: futterfarben*

Naja ich sagte logisch das es etwas raus wäscht nicht das es komplett weg ist. Eingebrannt ist ja etwas anderes als ich gebe ein Pulver dazu. Beim Pulver wird es normal keine 100% dauerhafte Verbindung geben außer das Futter vermischt sich nicht nur sondern nimmt es auch auf, aber selbst dann wird vermutlich nicht 100% aufgenommen und das was außen ist sollte auch noch etwas löslich sein, genau wie eine Blue Jeans ja auch noch Farbe abgibt wenn man mit einem feuchten Lappen drüber geht.

Aber klar es sollte schon noch eine Wirkung haben die normal auch immer noch recht dunkel ist. Sonst macht es wirklich keinen Sinn.


----------

